

Gruber on iPhone Blacklist: It's a Core Location Blacklist - sant0sk1
http://daringfireball.net/2008/08/core_location_blacklist

======
st3fan
I'm going to run tcpdump on my iPhone for a while. To see what it will connect
to. Checks like this must be done periodically I think. Who know what other
things it is checking or sending to the mothership.

~~~
stcredzero
Please post your findings on Hacker News! Cool idea!

------
lpgauth
Apple is covering their ass... I think it's a fair measure.

~~~
jrockway
Huh? When has a hardware vendor ever been liable for actions caused by third-
party software installed by the end user?

~~~
river_styx
Most iPhone users will not understand the responsibility divide between
hardware vendor and third-party software.

